# My GT6000



## Hootnanny (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello all, This is my new Craftsman GT6000. I've got 60 hours on it so far, that's mowing 10 acres every weekend. So far it's held up to my expectations, I have had to change a bushing on the right front wheel. Speaking of the steering, the turn tight technology works well but don't hesitate to change parts on it regularly. As you can see in the pictures I've added a front loader, well I found that on Craig's List for $135, I got it took it home and it didn't fit. I got on the ITurd and did some research, the brackets at sears was 60 for the right and 40 for the left. So.. I made my own brackets. Well as it turns on this bucket works very well I moved about 600lbs of Rock with it for the drive way with ease. I was a little Leary of this tractor before but I believe it will survive if its well taken care of. Thanks


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking tractor! That's a handy bucket to have....pretty much replaces a wheelbarrow. Nice jobon the brackets!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Hootnanny.. Really nice looking tractor. Where did you get that drive pedal at?


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

I rather fancy the _"go pedal"_ myself.

Cheers, welcome to the forum, and thanks for sharing your story and photos,
bolillo


----------



## Hootnanny (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I bought the pedal years ago for my truck and found it recently just thought I'd put it on, as it turns out its way better than the stock one. Thanks again!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Hootnanny.......Can you show the operational aspects of that dump bucket. How far forward does it turn? How high does it lift? Thanks.


----------



## Chillplow (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice bucket....I have been looking for one at the price range of yours. How high can you lift? 12 inch? Whatever some say about Sears tracs, mine is 23 and still going strong! 

Chillplow


----------



## Hootnanny (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, responding to your questions I think the bucket lifts to about 4 inches or so, as far as the dump goes I can get it to turn all the way over till it stops and can be used as a blade. I'm thinking about installing an actuator for the lift part. If any of you guys have any ideas about it let me know. Thank guys


----------

